
I'm running Windows 10 S as my main OS, and I kind of like it - petrel
https://thenextweb.com/opinion/2017/07/14/im-running-windows-10-s-main-os-kind-like/
======
clouddrover
> _I’m not bothered by the Windows Store limitation very much, but not being
> able to set another browser by default is ridiculous. If Chrome or a
> newcomer ever arrives in the Windows Store, I should be free to set those as
> my default._

It's worse than that. Windows 10 S is like iOS in that it forbids any other
browser or JavaScript engine on the platform. So you'll never be able to run
true Firefox or Chrome or any other alternative browser engine on Windows 10
S.

For my purposes this makes Windows 10 S unusable. I don't want to use
EdgeHTML, I want to use real Firefox:

[https://mspoweruser.com/google-chrome-may-not-able-come-
wind...](https://mspoweruser.com/google-chrome-may-not-able-come-
windows-10-s-even-google-wanted/)

